# "Limited or no connectivity"



## view (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi

I have 2 PCs (xp sp2) connected through a crossover cable in my office.
One of them had integrated network adapter, the other has NIC card.
Recently this integrated adapter broke down, so i added a new NIC in this PC.
I disabled this broken adapter in device manager.

Now my network works but I have a yellow mark on my LAN icon "Limited or no connectivity".

IP address on that NIC is 169.254.x.x which means the new NIC cannot take an IP address from range 192.168.x.x automaticaly via DHCP.

Previous IP addr for this comp (integrated nic) was 192.168.0.1 because it was an internet connection gateway (ICS) for the second PC (which was 192.168.0.2). (I've forget to check if the ICS works. :shy: )

I know the remaining second card causes trouble but i cannot remove it, because Windows will probably try to install it again on reboot.(that's way i've just disabled it)

Well i asume i need to set this IP to 192.168.0.1 manually or maybe rerun ICS wizard to get this addresses correctly?

If i put an IP address manually, what IP should i put for default gateway on the first (ics gateway) computer ? 
Will existence of disabled second adapter cause some trouble by configuring ICS?


Many thanks in advance


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

If you enable ICS, this will configure the Local Area Connection with the fixed IP address 192.168.0.1 Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 and it will also enable the PC as a DHCP server to allocate the addresses to the "client" PC - IP, Subnet Mask, Default Gateway and DNS server. 

To enable “Internet Connection Sharing” in Windows XP, open the Network Connections folder, right click the actual internet connection (modem connection), select Properties and then the Advanced tab. Tick the box “Allow other network users to connect through this computer’s Internet connection”

At the moment, the Local Area Connection is set to get its IP address automatically and, with no DHCP server from which to get it, Windows is allocating a default APIPA (Automatic Private IP Addressing) one in the 169.254.x.x range. This gives the Limited or No Connectivity indication, although this should still allow Local Area Network traffic. 

If internet sharing is *not* required, give the two PCs the addresses:

PC1 - 192.168.0.1
PC2 - 192.168.0.2

Both PCs - Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0

With no internet involvement, there is no requirement for a Default Gateway or DNS Server address.


----------



## view (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks.
I'm going to office tomorrow, and I'll try to do something.
I'll let you know.


----------



## view (Jan 31, 2005)

To those who may concern.

To solve this problem:
1) change the IP address of disabled card (which is 192.168.0.1 because of previous ICS) by selecting 'obtain IP addr. automatically' in Properties/Networking/tcp-ip/properties (of that disabled LAN connection).

2) On the new lan connection, uncheck 'Allow other computers to connect .." in Properties/Advanced

3) Reboot

4) On the new lan connection check 'Allow other computers.." again

.. and ICS will configure IP addresess correctly (192.168.0.1 for the new NIC).
.. and yellow mark, disappears. :heartlove


----------

